# Auto Delete



## richardiain57 (Nov 29, 2011)

Just had Virgin Tivo installed. After a week it has decided that it will delete some older recordings in three days...loads of space available!

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

it just tries to predict your disk space that will be filled up, it won't delete it


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

It is indicating that those files CAN be deleted in three days. They won't be deleted until the entire drive is full and new scheduled recordings need space. That may be forever if you watch shows and then manually delete them.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes. It's a case of "may be..." rather than "will be...".

I've got recordings going back to March on mine


----------



## Tavis75 (Jan 27, 2011)

What situation causes that message? I've had programs that are over 6 months old and I've hit over 80% usage, but still never seen it!


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

It's when you don't set "keep until I delete" on the series link\programme.


----------

